# installation shotwell bloque sur webkit-gtk {résolu}

## c4-53

Bonjour

Je cherche à installer shotwell, mais cela bloque sur webkit-gtk. Il y a déjà qtwebkit d'installé sur mon système et je pense que c'est là le problème.

J'ai un autre pc avec une config similaire et pas de problème

La compilation se termine, par un:

```

 * Messages for package net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2:

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j9 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4937:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1407:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1588:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 *   environment, line  539:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1935:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2/work/webkit-gtk-2.24.2_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2/work/webkitgtk-2.24.2'

```

J'ai réinstallé cmake, quand je faisais un eix cmake il y avait un [?] pas trop net devant, maintenant c'est bon [I] 

Je ne sais pas trop comment prendre le truc...

```

bertrand@poste01 ~ $ equery depends qtwebkit

 * These packages depend on qtwebkit:

dev-python/PyQt5-5.12.2 (webkit ? dev-qt/qtwebkit:5[printsupport])

dev-qt/designer-5.12.3 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5)

```

```

bertrand@poste01 ~ $ equery depgraph qtwebkit

 * Searching for qtwebkit ...

 * dependency graph for dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120

 `--  dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120  amd64 

   `--  dev-db/sqlite-3.28.0  (dev-db/sqlite) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/icu-64.2  (dev-libs/icu) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9-r1  (dev-libs/libxml2) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.33-r1  (dev-libs/libxslt) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtcore-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1  (>=dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/libpng-1.6.37  (media-libs/libpng) amd64 

   `--  virtual/jpeg-0-r3  (virtual/jpeg) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtpositioning-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtpositioning-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/glib-2.58.3-r1  (dev-libs/glib) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/gstreamer-1.14.4  (media-libs/gstreamer) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.14.4-r1  (media-libs/gst-plugins-base) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.14.3  (media-libs/gst-plugins-bad) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/hyphen-2.8.8  (dev-libs/hyphen) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.9.1) amd64  [widgets]

   `--  dev-qt/qtopengl-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtopengl-5.9.1) amd64  [gles2=]

   `--  dev-qt/qtsensors-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtsensors-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.1) amd64 

   `--  dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.12.3  (>=dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.9.1) amd64  [qml]

   `--  media-libs/libwebp-1.0.2  (media-libs/libwebp) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libX11-1.6.8  (x11-libs/libX11) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.5  (x11-libs/libXcomposite) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.10-r1  (x11-libs/libXrender) amd64 

   `--  dev-lang/python-2.7.15  (>=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2) amd64 

   `--  dev-lang/ruby-2.4.6  (dev-lang/ruby) amd64 

   `--  dev-lang/ruby-2.5.5  (dev-lang/ruby) [~amd64 keyword] 

   `--  dev-lang/ruby-2.6.3  (dev-lang/ruby) [~amd64 keyword] 

   `--  virtual/rubygems-14  (virtual/rubygems) amd64 

   `--  dev-lang/perl-5.28.2-r1  (dev-lang/perl) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/gperf-3.1  (dev-util/gperf) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/bison-3.1  (>=sys-devel/bison-2.4.3) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/flex-2.6.4-r1  (sys-devel/flex) amd64 

   `--  virtual/pkgconfig-1  (virtual/pkgconfig) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/ninja-1.8.2  (dev-util/ninja) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/cmake-3.15.1  (>=dev-util/cmake-3.9.6) ~amd64 

[ dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120 stats: packages (39), max depth (1) ]

```

```

Portage 2.3.69 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.57-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.57-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8300_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16359552 total,  14327728 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 01 Aug 2019 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 5a42bbfac98753d7a16f00f9abbc3c7f1dd9d71f

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.15.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS=""

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lv2 mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Peux-tu uploader ce fichier quelque part  et donner un lien :

```

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.24.2/temp/build.log'

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quand je faisais un eix cmake il y avait un [?] pas trop net devant, maintenant c'est bon [I] 
> 
> 

 

Cela voulait simplement dire que la version de cmake qui était installée sur ton système à ce moment avait été supprimée de l'arbre portage (d'où le [?]), probablement qu'une version supérieure de cmake a été stabilisée.

----------

## c4-53

On ne peut pas mettre un fichier de 250ko?

----------

## netfab

 *c4-53 wrote:*   

> On ne peut pas mettre un fichier de 250ko?

 

Probablement pas sur ce forum.

----------

## c4-53

http://dl.free.fr/kDmH1gFSN

Voilà, j'espère que c'est bon.

----------

## netfab

Essaie de réduire le nombre de compilations parrallèles, par exemple :

```

# MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -av1 webkit-gtk

```

Évidemment, cela sera beaucoup plus long.

----------

## c4-53

J'ai essayé un truc du genre 

```
emerge -j4 -av web...  
```

en fait après recherche dans l'historique

```
poste01 ~ # emerge -j4 -av shotwell 
```

Mais le résultat était le même. 

Le "-av1" sert à quoi?

C'est lancé... et bien non

http://dl.free.fr/seRv8QSGb

C'est curieux, sur mon autre pc (config fx8350 même gigabyte mais en FX) je n'ai pas eu de problème, les applis sont les même plus ou moins, mais pas installées dans le même ordre, et il n'y a pas le "dev-qt/qtwebkit" d'installé! 

Merci Bon Dimanche

Bertrand

----------

## netfab

Sauf que :

```

# emerge -j4

```

n'a rien à voir avec :

```

# MAKEOPTS="-j4" emerge

```

Ce sont deux choses totalement différentes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le "-av1" sert à quoi?
> 
> 

 

--ask --verbose --oneshot

----------

## netfab

Je viens de tomber sur ce sujet, qui correspond parfaitement à ton  cas.

Dans ton emerge --info,  tu as :

```

CFLAGS=""

CXXFLAGS=""

```

Ce qui ne semble pas tout à fait normal...

----------

## c4-53

Mon make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

#modif install

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr"

USE="python gtk lv2 ladspa jack pulseaudio networkmanager"

#modif_install_fin

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

```

Et le make.conf de mon autre pc (webkit-gtk OK)

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#modif_installation

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ALSA_CARDS="hdsp"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr"

USE="python mate gtk lv2 ladspa fltk jack networkmanager"

#modif_install_fin

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

```

Et le "emerge --info 

```

$ emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.69 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.57-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.57-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16357988 total,  15106012 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 03 Aug 2019 05:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7a28a7d49bcef35ce749a03fc0fe50dcd5395449

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fltk fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lv2 mad mate mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds python qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hdsp" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## netfab

Tu dois définir ta variable COMMON_FLAGS plus haut si tu veux qu'elle soit prise en compte, sinon tes 4 variables {C,CXX,FC,F}FLAGS seront vides.

L'ordre de définition a une importance.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

----------

## c4-53

C'est marrant, je me suis posé la question de savoir si il y avait un hiérarchie dans le make.conf, en écrivant le message.

Merci, je teste ça.

----------

## c4-53

Bingo, c'est bon.

C'est à moi de renseigner "résolu" dans le sujet?

Une question annexe. Dans MATE, peut rafraîchir le menu sans se déconnecter reconnecter?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *c4-53 wrote:*   

> C'est à moi de renseigner "résolu" dans le sujet?

 

Oui, c'est à toi d'éditer ton message initial  :Wink: 

----------

## c4-53

Il y a des conventions { } ( ) [ ] ou on s'en fout?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

On dirait que tout le monde s'en fout de l'annonce accrochée en première ligne de ce sous-forum   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## c4-53

C'est vrais j'ai lu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html et bien rien sur les ( { [   :Very Happy: 

Enfin bref se lancer dans gentoo / arch au autre distri un peu élitistes c'est pas super simple, faire le tri des posts en doublons en espèrent trouver quelque chose d’approchant, et récent. Un peu de compassion... Mes derniers essais gentoo date de 2005 en gros, sur un ibook g4 (j'aime les trucs compliqué), et toujours foiré.

Et là miracle ça fonctionne, j'ai juste galéré sur la carte RME et très peu en fait, le "realtime" une formalité. 

Bref je suis mécano pas informaticien. 

En tout cas merci ça fonctionne.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah oui, en 2005, Gentoo était assez rock-and-roll, "instable" voulait dire quelque chose   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

